# 94 fleetwood brougham speakers



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

I got a 1994 cadillac fleetwood brougham and i'm trying to find out what the stock speaker sizes are. anybody know? thanx


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

4X6 front and 6X9 Rear.


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@May 13 2008, 12:36 AM~10642071
> *4X6 front and 6X9 Rear.
> *


Its pinned at the top of the car stereo forum: Car Audio Support Thread, you will also find more helpful info.


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@May 13 2008, 12:36 AM~10642071
> *4X6 front and 6X9 Rear.
> *


that's not what was in my 93 fleetwood I had 8" speakers in the back and the basket of the speaker was in the shape of 6x9 and in the front 3 in tweeter and a 5 1/4 in the doors


----------

